# Another sat nav question



## norton (Jan 25, 2007)

i noticed a previous request for a copy of the manual for the fitted sat nav (V6 i think)

apparently its too big to copy but i wonder if some kind soul could let me know how i can get into "expert mode" 

I have fiddled with the thing but i cant seem to add addresses (other than my home) to the address book for example.

motorpoint strikes again for lack of back-up!

thanks in advance - nice people on here btw.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

The satnav book is massive - thicker than the main manual and way too boring to read. I found it easier just to play with the menus.

Normal way to add addresses seems to be to select Settings > Navigation > Address Book > Stored Location > then scroll to Add New and select Map or whatever. If you select map method, put the cursor on the address and press enter. You can then select Preferences to choose various options.

I've also put local speed cameras in as addresses to give a warning. Just press Enter twice as you pass a camera to put it in and you can select the sound, approach direction, map icon etc in Preferences.

Are the cars Motorpoint offer direct imports? Certainly good prices.


----------



## norton (Jan 25, 2007)

*thanks for the sat nav info*

thanks I will try that.

the (very) simple on-screen help referred to an expert setup mode and i wondered how to get into that.

yes they are grey imports. they buy them and then add a blanket £600 apparently.

Mine was from cyprus. actually i know the motorpoint manager in glasgow and i did get the bonnet re-sprayed cos it had a wee scratch. I dont think they try to be unhelpful but since they dont have a direct relationship with nissan i think they have great difficulty getting the manuals and that kind of stuff. 

it didnt come with a service book either but i will sort that on the first service. they told me 6000 for a diesel?

I must say i like the car a lot though and 17 was indeed a good price.

thanks again


----------



## norton (Jan 25, 2007)

*tried that - it worked!*

thanks

sorry for being such a doofus, but didnt guess the double enter bit

havent tried the map/preferences bit yet


:newbie:


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

First service is at 1 year or 12,000 miles for diesel. Could send you a scan of that if you wanted it as it's only two pages. Service book covers all models so a bit confusing and not very useful. Satnav book is about 250 pages.

Didn't know there was any on-screen help. How do you find that? 
I can't see any reference in the manual to "Expert mode" and nothing in index about it. Just looked at mine again and the quickest way to put an address in is to locate it on the map, hit enter, scroll to Store Location and press enter again. Hitting enter twice stores the location you're at.

I looked at Motorpoint for an Octavia vRS estate before I got the Xt. They had them about 4K off just two weeks after they came out when even brokers like Broadspeed wanted full list. A member of the family works for Nissan so they got me a decent deal on the Xt.


----------



## norton (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks

12,000 miles for a first service, metallurgy and oils must have improved since i was a boy!

re the service sheets, I need to go into a nissan dealer anyway cos they will replace the wee plastic screen in front of the sat nav (its all cloudy inside - maybe from sitting in the cyprus sun!)

otherwise the car is going very well

the on-screen help on mine is v basic. just a small "help" box in the top right of the screen.

I will experiment with the adress book and your other tips. thanks yet again - very helpful

regards


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi Norton
Here is the link to the site that Flynn sent to me concerning the sat-nav instruction book. Please be patient as they are large files and take forever to download.



http://www.courtesyparts.com/nissan-manual/pdf/2004-Nissan-Pathfinder-Navi.pdf"
http://www.courtesyparts.com/nissan-manual/pdf/2005-Nissan-Pathfinder-Navi.pdf"


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

longleaf said:


> Hi Norton
> Here is the link to the site that Flynn sent to me concerning the sat-nav instruction book. Please be patient as they are large files and take forever to download.


Whoops, so sorry forgot all about that. Brain not in gear. PDF for 2006 All model handbook was at http://www.courtesyparts.com/nissan-manual/pdf/2006-Nissan-All-Model-Navi.pdf

Might be a temporary problem with the server but I had a problem accessing it. If so, I've just looked and I've got PDF versions of the 2006 all model satnav handbook AND a copy of the 2006 X-trail handbook. First is 5.5MB and second 3.3MB. I could email them or upload them to webspace so you can download them.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Norton, I've uploaded the 2006 Xt handbook and 2006 All-model satnav handbooks here: Handbooks


----------



## X-Trail UK (Feb 20, 2007)

I also just bought my X-trail new from Motorpoint (Derby), got it for a great price but no spare key, no service manual, no Sat Nav manual and the Sat Nav screen has part of the reflective coating missing.

I haven't got a good word to say about them, it was one of the worst buying experiences that I have ever had, but I got a 2.2 dCI with sat nav, cruise control and leather upholstery for £17k, I'll sort out the rest my self.

According to the Certificate of Conformity mine was manufactured in France.

Norton - has your Nissan dealer agreed to replace your Sat Nav screen?

all the best


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

That's bad. Surely if the contract was for a new Xt Aventura or whatever, it has to come with all the bits normally supplied with that car by the manufacturer, i.e. a wheel in each corner, two keys, and manuals even if not in English?

If you lost the single key would be expensive to replace and major hassle. If they won't supply the missing bits think I'd get advice on whether could buy a key and send them the bill. Has Nissan Customer Service had anything to say?


----------



## X-Trail UK (Feb 20, 2007)

flynn said:


> That's bad. Surely if the contract was for a new Xt Aventura or whatever, it has to come with all the bits normally supplied with that car by the manufacturer, i.e. a wheel in each corner, two keys, and manuals even if not in English?
> 
> If you lost the single key would be expensive to replace and major hassle. If they won't supply the missing bits think I'd get advice on whether could buy a key and send them the bill. Has Nissan Customer Service had anything to say?


They have promised that all will be sorted within 30 days but I don't hold out much hope. I'll give them their 30 days and take it from there.

If it hadn't been such a good price I would have walked away when I went to collect it.

I have bought a newish fob off e-bay for £7-50 the blade will be another £7-50 so for less than £20-00 I will get a second key. 

In the meantime I can only tell people of my disappointment and hope Motorpoint lose a few more customers.

all the best


----------



## Dan Diesel (Feb 25, 2007)

Superb price though £17K for new! I assume it is the Aventura you just got? I just paid £15.5K for my 1 year old Columbia with Sat Nav. 17" wheels etc (not leather though) and I thought that was a good price, as on the Nissan Dealer forecourts these were going for £18 to £19K! Mine came from Germany, although it is a UK car that had been taken out to Germany for a year where the owner lived.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Also makes you wonder what's going on when they can ship cars across Europe and still offer them at nearly 7K below UK list. That's below the price that Nissan sell to their staff. I seem to remember the original excuse was that we pay more to cover the wonderful service we get from UK distributors. Hmm.


----------



## norton (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks everyone. the satnav link was really helpful.

nice to see some foul weather to 4x4 in today!! lol.

X-Trail uk, I have been promised a new wee screen when i take the car in for its first service, that kind of thing is def the only problem with grey imports, the warranty book appears to have a greek stamp on it but i have no idea if its registered with Nissan. Big Dave at motorpoint assures me there will be no hassle. 2b fair they re-sprayed the bonnet without a murmur as i said before, and did a good job on it. oh, mine came up from Derby too and and the sat nav had no dvd at first but the brand new, wrapped, cd and dvd were there when i picked the car up. 

you are right about the price flynn and so far i luv the car. i had a terrano before and it would outdo a land rover in the rough. The exy is very much more civilised i think ( and much much less thirsty)

regards


----------



## norton (Jan 25, 2007)

ps i downloaded a workshop manual from somewhere. a few folk have asked for a copy and i am happy to send that but its too big to email..

how do you use "webspace"?


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Is it for the diesel Norton, that would be useful. There's a freebie one at PhatG20 - Downloads but it's for the petrol engine only unfortunately. 

Most ISPs give a bit of free webspace or you could try someone like this myDataBus :: Free Online File Storage and File Sharing. Lots of free FTP applications about if you need one.


----------

